# Alle Links auf einer in neuem Fenster?



## TSRZealot (19. Januar 2002)

Hey Leute, ich hab ne simple Frage: Kann ich es machen, das ALLE Links auf einer Page in einem neuen Fenster geoeffnet werden, ohne den Tag jedesmal zum Link dazuzuschreiben? Und das sollte am besten auch fuer Pages gelten, die automatisch aufgerufen werden (wie nach einem Poll, die Ergebnisseite, wird standardmaessig im gleichen Fenster geoeffnet, ich will es zwingen das in einem neuen Fenster zu oeffgnen).

THX

Zealot


----------



## Quentin (19. Januar 2002)

in den head bereich:


```
<base target=_blank>
```

müsste funktionieren


----------



## TSRZealot (19. Januar 2002)

Thx, Quentin, werd's gleich mal ausprobieren, bis spaeter dann!

Zealot


----------



## TSRZealot (24. Januar 2002)

Ja, hat wunderbar geklappt, danke schoen!

Gruss, Zealot


----------

